# What's the name of your camp?



## snafu1359 (Mar 12, 2003)

My families land is Buckeye Hunt Club. It came about by making it a hunt club for handycaped people.
My other deer camp is called Land of the Dead Deer. It came about by me thinking of a name about 3 years back.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

My girls only camp is called NADA MAN!!! Of course that all changes for the second week when we let the guys join us!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 11, 2000)

The name of my deer camp is "The Stump Dumpers". The name says it all. There is a story to go along with it, but it is not exactly the type for this great forum.


----------



## Ringneck (Jul 2, 2000)

We wanted a name that described a small shack smack dab in the middle of a swamp, but after hunting for years on CFR land and having good luck but seeing more and more hunters we bought a piece of swamp land thinking we wouldn't be bothered by others. After that first year with no deer and spending lots of $ we now call it the M.T.Pocket Lodge.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

10 point Inn

We came up with that name back in the 70s when we used to tent camp. We made a sign that we displayed over the tent door that says "10 Point Inn." The first year we camped in the wilds with that sign, my buddy and I both killed huge 10-pointers. I still have that sign and it now hangs at the entrance to my U.P. cabin. That sign has been all over the country at our various hunting camps over the years, so you can imagine the nostalgia.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Few Oaks


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Warren Creek Hunt Club;

Has "Warren Creek" running thru the property, hence a name we could all agree on.


----------



## tonyvan (Oct 4, 2002)

Maki's Manor - "The Palace in the Popple"


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

In 1962 my parents purchased property in the west end of the U.P. 160 acres. What brought them to this heavenly piece of land was an old timer from the Ontonagon area, a friend of a friend, I think he was about 88 years old in 1962. He told my parents about this hill-top that was surrounded with big pine tree's with a river flowing at the base of the hill. At the edge of the hill was a huge white pine therefore the name "PINE HILL".

A few years ago there was a contest looking for the largest white pine in Michigan. The circumference was measured at the base of the tree 4 ft up from the ground. Our white pine was 198.9 inches around. The largest white pine found in Michigan that year I believe ended up being 209 inches around?

That's how our camp "PINE HILL" got it's name. Our hunting group is called the "PINE HILL BOYS"

Some of you west end U.P. hunters may have herd our camp name a few times on the hunters round-up that's on every night during the hunting season on Y101 FM. Gotta love the hunters round-up!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Non-Typical Hunt Club. For the obvious reason and that the boys I hunt with are anything but typical.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Gut Piles 'R Us  

Classy and effective.

J/K


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

..in Alpena (but it's since sold)

it roughly translates (from Polish) as ..."Where the F___ are we ?"

LOl


----------



## The Outcast (Oct 16, 2001)

Porkie-no-chew, least that is what the locals have been calling it for over 50 years, I just found out about it last year when I was talking to an old timer and I described my camp location and he replied "Oh ya, dat dere porkie-no chew", for a bit I thought he was talking french or something. Then it hit me, my camp is made out of cinder blocks....


Say ya to da U.P., eh?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Phaorah's Club..........


----------



## eye1zLotto (Jun 1, 2003)

"The Adult Tree"


----------



## Auditor (Feb 15, 2003)

The No-Deer Lodge!!!


----------



## EYESON (Sep 22, 2003)

My dad and I and his best friend and his son built our cabin a and we wanted to name our new camp it was obious when we thought about it and we simply named it "PARTNERS". Now everyone around there knows us as the partners.


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

We Simply call our property "The Farm" because my grandfather who owned the land until a few years ago when he passed away on opening day when he was walking I might add, grew up on a farm and this was his escape back to his childhood so he always just called it "The Farm".


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Buck Tales Lodge is what we have named ours. However, we just came up with the name and I think I will try to convince my brothers to change it to Camp Hungry Bear. 

The reason for that is that we are going broke trying to feed the deer since the bear come in and eat up everything is sight. Can't wait till next year, maybe we will finally get a kill tag.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Our deer camp is called the Poverty Lodge


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Our camp is called "Stump Sitters". Got the name from a comic photo that I was given a few years back as a x-mas gift. We bought the camp a couple of years ago and the name just fit.


nymph


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Situated on the black creek just outside of Chatham Michigan in the central upper peninsula is Camp Dutch Buck, named after all of the occupants that can be traced back to the Netherlands. Dutch works pretty good because the deer sure don't offer their tidings. Atleast not lately.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Ours is known as "The Moose Cabin". It's a log cabin on 200 acres that was built in 1906. My wife's Grandfather bought it in 1956 and the moose mount came with it. Lord knows how old the moose is! It has to be the sorriest looking moose I've ever seen but it's a great cabin.










___________________________

Munsterlndr
Curmudgeon in Training


----------



## luv 2 bowhunt (Mar 27, 2005)

HORSESHOE HOLLOW

Built in 1951.
Named because the road looks like a horseshoe the way that is curves, just past the camp.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Officially it is named "Camp Bud" complete with an engraved rock near the front door. All our neighboring camps call it "The Camp of No Return". They started calling it that because when they come to visit the cocktails and cards come out. 10 hours later we send them back to their camps with empty pockets. :lol:


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Maggots Den :lol:


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Pleaseant view hunt club. Located in the heart of deer country in Stephenson Mi Menominee county.


----------



## buckslayer (Dec 8, 2001)

"WILD BOYS U.P. DEER CAMP"

Got it's name back in the early 80's as a tent camp, when light weight hunters & U.P. rookies who were not use to our extreme hunting style , all day, every day, deep in the swamps, long walks in, dark to dark, driving swamps in hip boots. "They said you guys are wild" (maybe a little nuts :yikes: ) We hunt harder than most, not much time spent in the local watering holes.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

The camp I run out of my house is call "Second Week of Deer Camp" me and a two friends started it a couple years ago - good times! My sister's camp in Mecosta county is Broken Arrow, haven't hunted there in a couple years, but they get a few deer every year.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

"Camp Brotherhood", est. 2004


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Bushwackers hunt club


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

I hunt at a few camps. One is called the "Hilltop", because the cabin sits on a hilltop. It is near Hubbard lake and has been there since the early 20's. Another one is near Bessemer and it is called the "Polish Hilton." Alot of UP engineering went into the construction of this camp. I also hunt at a camp called the "Swamp." Basically, it is an eighty acre swamp and beaver pond near McBain. Lots of great memories at all of these places.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Most of the year it's called Patty's Pine Acres (My wife is Patty). But, during hunting season it's 4-Point Heaven. The first year we hunted the property, the first three bucks we saw were all 4-points and the name stuck. It has gotten better though. Last season I took a nice 8-point.


----------



## dcgreil (Sep 15, 2004)

The "Silver Buck Lodge". We are very close to the shoreline of Lake Superior, where there are so many white birch that it is almost blinding. Some of the deer in the area have apparently adapted and have coats that are almost a "silver" color that seems to blend in with the birch.

Interesting thread!


----------



## glen sible (Dec 11, 2004)

All bring a smile.

Ours is 'Empty Arms Hotel'





Thanks for reading and carry on.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Our club up in Alcona County in the Consoildated is called "Pioneer" I have no idea how it got that name but I will check with some of the old timer's.


----------



## coonmasterx (Feb 9, 2005)

"FAT BOYS HUNTEN CLUB" Hudson Lake Campground


----------



## mudslinger (Jul 9, 2004)

ours is Club South, we used to go to the civic club in manistee, now we go to the cabin 15 min south of manistee:smile-mad


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

" Dreamland" on the banks of the Pere Marquette


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

We just bought our new house/camp down the road that has been called the "Buckhorn University, School of Deerology" since the late 40's. We have two signs that need a little "touch-up", one, a large 4x4 sign on a post and another smaller sign in the cabin. The signs were made from old wood City of Dearborn signs from the 40's. The previous owner had the camp, or it was in his family, for almost 50 years and will be giving us all the old photos. We can't wait to get the photos and will enlarge some for nice framed pictures to have around the house when we move into it.

Probably not the name I would have picked, but it's been that way for almost 50 years, and it's not changing under our ownership.


----------



## Carnivore (Mar 15, 2006)

My father and I purchased this 80 a couple of years ago. It had a 20 x 24 ft cinderblock cabin with a flat tar roof on it. We took the roof off, stripped the inside, put a metal roof on it, sealer on the cinder blocks, and furnished it. I always like joking with everyone about getting Buck Fever (It finally struck me last year and I'm still hearing about it:smile-mad ), so that's what the 80 started getting called, Buck Fever Lodge.


----------



## Roger (Feb 14, 2000)

The name of our camp is called Valley View. It sits on a high bank along the Sturgeon River in the western U.P. and has the most incredible view over the Sturgeon River valley. Lots of peaceful mornings sitting on the deck drinking coffee and eating breakfast.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

"Almost Heaven" (Bliss, Michigan) 

Still in progress, been in the "family" since the 1800's. I bought 20 acres before my Dad's cousin passed on. God surely blessed this neck of the woods.


----------



## Whitetail (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## smacarac (Dec 13, 2004)

Middle up camp smacarac the hubbared lake camp v.o for that reason a buddy owns it and they stock it full.My camp in gods country is smacarac we have taken some nice bucks of that property.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Camp Shh-Da-shot, then you just add words after ( again,better,the deer and not the tree, at the range first) seems we get a new one every year. It was going to be the Mosquito Farm?


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

The Ralph Hilton. In Ralph, U.P, Dickinson Cty.


----------



## Bluesuten (Jan 30, 2004)

Buried in the hills of the Western Ontanagon CO "Camp Brown Eye" was born in 1995. Good times.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

OUrs has been the S.D.K. since long before I was around. We usually name our blinds instead now. I am in Nancy's Palace, there is Charlies Choice, Echo Tub - my cousin turned a HUGE plastic water tub into a blind and well it echo's inside a LOT.


----------



## T4HALO (Aug 23, 2006)

GUTSHOT LODGE, Lewiston. as much as I don't want to I'll tell you it's named after me. A walking Antelope (300 yards) and they still give me crap about it. I thought it was a pretty good shot.


----------



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

"Da Farm" Old Cattle Farm Outside Of Escanaba


----------



## UPdreamin (Mar 5, 2007)

Our camp is called Camp U nder P ants and it is is the Sidnaw area. Our wives hide a pair of their panties someplace every year.:evilsmile


----------



## MIHunter73 (Feb 24, 2009)

Two years in existence a few miles east of Kalkaska. No deer hangin yet, but I believe this will be our year! Deer season can not come soon enough. Before that hunted at my cousins camp "The Lost Forty" in Alpena, MI.


----------



## mancelona_hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

MIHunter73 said:


> Two years in existence a few miles east of Kalkaska. No deer hangin yet, but I believe this will be our year! Deer season can not come soon enough. Before that hunted at my cousins camp "The Lost Forty" in Alpena, MI.


You're just a few miles south of me...


----------



## wolverine301 (Dec 21, 2005)

Bradley Creek Hunt Club, Wolverine


----------



## Woodshed (Jun 24, 2007)

The Woodshed. Started in 2000 in southern Hillsdale County.


----------



## budmandev (Apr 8, 2002)

I.B. Rattlyn Acres- "Home of the Master Baiters"

Omer, MI That's part of the crew on my avatar.

We named it from the fad in the early 80's, everybody was saying I-be this and I-be that, so we came up with I.B. Rattlyn, as in rattling deer antlers.

The motto came from the baiting days. We were the baiting masters. Still have the "Master Baiter Wall of Fame" and still issue new "Master Baiter" certificates to newbies that come to hunt with us.

:lol::lol:


----------



## shotwell (Oct 2, 2014)

Ferg said:


> Fergie Farm - when we used to hunt out in Sec 22 by hubbard lake we ran up a wire of the 'Buck Valley Camp' - but that was a long time ago
> 
> ferg...


Not sure if you are still active in this forum, Ferg, but my grandfather and then my father owned Buck Valley Camp north of Barton City before I became owner of it. I sold it in 2004 because the taxes were getting to be astronomical and I wasn't able to maintain or hunt it like my father and grandfather did. (They both worked for themselves, and could afford back then to take time off whenever they liked... I'm not so fortunate.)

Anyway, just did a search on "Buck Valley Camp" and was surprised to see it mentioned on the internet somewhere. (Here.) I loved that place. I used to hunt on the north end of the flats there, right before the land dipped down to the cedar swamp. We called that old stand "Meat Valley" because it always was a reliable spot. My dad used to hunt further up the trail to the east on "The Flats" stand. Our camp/cabin was east of a hunting camp they called "the Dummy Club" and south of the Conklin property. We were at the private end of Richie Road, past the camp we were co-owners of called the "Sewah Hunt Club", ("Hawes" spelled backwards.)

Brings back memories of growing up and hunting with my dad up there. I miss the place terribly.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

shotwell said:


> Not sure if you are still active in this forum, Ferg, but my grandfather and then my father owned Buck Valley Camp north of Barton City before I became owner of it. I sold it in 2004 because the taxes were getting to be astronomical and I wasn't able to maintain or hunt it like my father and grandfather did. (They both worked for themselves, and could afford back then to take time off whenever they liked... I'm not so fortunate.)
> 
> Anyway, just did a search on "Buck Valley Camp" and was surprised to see it mentioned on the internet somewhere. (Here.) I loved that place. I used to hunt on the north end of the flats there, right before the land dipped down to the cedar swamp. We called that old stand "Meat Valley" because it always was a reliable spot. My dad used to hunt further up the trail to the east on "The Flats" stand. Our camp/cabin was east of a hunting camp they called "the Dummy Club" and south of the Conklin property. We were at the private end of Richie Road, past the camp we were co-owners of called the "Sewah Hunt Club", ("Hawes" spelled backwards.)
> 
> Brings back memories of growing up and hunting with my dad up there. I miss the place terribly.


Welcome to the site!! Kick off your shoes and relax. Lots of great people on here and lots of memories getting shared like the one you just mentioned 

I've learned here its a small world with plenty of neighbors on here.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Didn't read the prior past 7 pages... ne_eye:
But I went w/ Camp Jagermeister !


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

Ringneck said:


> We wanted a name that described a small shack smack dab in the middle of a swamp, but after hunting for years on CFR land and having good luck but seeing more and more hunters we bought a piece of swamp land thinking we wouldn't be bothered by others. After that first year with no deer and spending lots of $ we now call it the M.T.Pocket Lodge.


Thats my favorite. Fitting.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Petit Geant in Gogebic County


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

CAMP SISU - Finnish word - roughly translated means genital fortitude or guts. Obvious multiple meanings for a deer camp. Alfred, MI

Sisu is a Finnish word generally meaning determination, bravery, and resilience. However, the word is widely considered to lack a proper translation into any other language. Sisu is about taking action against the odds and displaying courage and resoluteness in the face of adversity. Deciding on a course of action and then sticking to that decision against repeated failures is Sisu. It is similar to equanimity, except the forbearance of Sisu has a grimmer quality of stress management than the latter. The noun Sisu is related to the adjective sisukas, one having the quality of Sisu.

"Having guts" is a fairly literal translation, as the word derives from sisus, which means something inner or interior. One closely related concept to Sisu is grit; which shares some its denoting elements with Sisu, save for 'stress management' and passion for a long term goal. Sisu may have an element of passion but it is not always present,[1] unlike in the case of grit as defined by Dr. Angela Duckworth.[2] Sisu is also related to concepts such as resilience,[3][4] perseverance and hardiness.[5][6]


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ours is Bob's Deer Camp. The old man who was born in cabin is named Bob, his son is Bob my dad is Bob and well my name is Bob too.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Winchester 88 club II
Southeast of L'Anse about 5 miles. A whole lot nicer than our old school bus.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

"The Camp."


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

"The Tent"


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Sit-N-Bull is our main camp

Munchkin' Meadows is my homestead property.


----------



## Michigan-Bucks (Oct 21, 2011)

My camps name is camp be watcha wanna be 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

the 8e


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

Property is simply referred to as "Camp". Our cabin is "The Barley Bin"...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Honyak Hunt Club

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

RJO is the name of my camp in the Keweenaw. Just got the cabin up in July after buying the property in'12. I call it RJO because the town of Calumet used to be called Red Jacket during the copper mining era and our varsity jackets where I went to high school and now teach and coach at are red.


----------



## beta pi (Oct 25, 2006)

Wrecked Rack Ranch


----------



## dundo (Jan 26, 2013)

Our camp is the jokers camp because everybgody says were a bunch of jokers


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

DaFalls Retreat, 7 miles down the road from Tahquamenon Falls.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

snafu1359 said:


> My families land is Buckeye Hunt Club. It came about by making it a hunt club for handycaped people.
> My other deer camp is called Land of the Dead Deer. It came about by me thinking of a name about 3 years back.


Is that in missuakee county?


----------



## shotwell (Oct 2, 2014)

Ferg said:


> Fergie Farm - when we used to hunt out in Sec 22 by hubbard lake we ran up a wire of the 'Buck Valley Camp' - but that was a long time ago


I used to own the Buck Valley Camp, before I sold it around 2004. My father owned it before me, and my grandfather before that. By the time we sold it, it had grown to 240 acres total. I really miss the place. I have memories of helping to wire the property back when I was a kid in the mid-1970s, so it wouldn't surprise me if the wire and signage you ran across was a piece I'd put up.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

We have a camp on public land in Presque Isle county that we call the "2-hole "clang" camp". The name came from our deer hunt several years ago. It was a foggy opening day for Arrowflinger and I. He shot 2 bullet holes in his pop-up blind by not having the barrel of his gun above the zip-down window. I missed an opportunity at a nice 8-point because my rifle forend slipped off the shooting rest I was using and made a loud "clang" when the barrel hit the rest. Two missed deer about 5 minutes apart. So that is how our camp got its name. Such is the life of a deer hunter.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Camp Cluster****.
Camp I hunt the zone 2 duck opener at Houghton Lake is called The Hangover Lodge.


----------



## In_the_sticks (Nov 9, 2007)

No longer any camp. But it started out as "Poverty Knob" and then ended up as just plain, old "Deer Camp". It was only my parent's basement. But, it could've been a million miles away. 4 years later, I miss it more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Camp Fingenuity


----------



## mutt1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

"Lost Again" Sidnaw, MI


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

The property is Pagel's Neck of the Woods, obviously my last name, plus my brother and his son hunt it with me. Another nephew and good buddy hunt it too. 

I also am primarily a traditional bowhunter and one of my favorite bows is the Schafer Silvertip so the living quarters is called "Tip Em Over Lodge" 

D.P.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Good thread!

"Lone Oak" here. Dickinson County in the U.P. There was only one lonely oak on the entire property when we purchased it.



















Camp on our south 40 (which we don't use) was "Camp 94". 4 guys purchased the 40 in 1961. There was an old abandoned house down the road which they purchased for $100. They tore it down and moved it up the road to their 40 and rebuilt it there. When they took one of the walls apart, they found some paperwork written in German. They found a German speaking person who interpreted it for them. They found out that the original family that built it had built it in 1894....thus the new camp became "Camp 94". They are all gone now. We bought the property in 2004.










Camp 94










The north fork of a local creek runs through my buddies' property, thus the camp became known as "North Fork Ranch"










Can't find a photo of it at the moment but a neighboring camp has a similar sign carved out of a large log for his camp which is "Camp 33". They own 15 of the 16 40's in Section 33 of the Township - thus - "Camp 33".


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Never Easy Ranch TM


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Been a member of a few different camps threw out the years, all in the western Yoop. One in Baraga is known as Camp Bag on. Not for the ugly women that were brought there but for how we cut each other down. Another was Camp Yee F`n haw, that one was in Crystal Falls . My cousins camp/house was called " the fur lodge" by everyone but my cousin lol. He had several dogs and a ferret. 
I miss the old deer camps and thousands of memories. Defiantly will cherish them until I'm gone to the great camp in the sky. Even if I get coverd in dog and ferret hair again forever lol.


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

Started at Roscommon bowhunters cabin
Then
Hilander Ranch, Lovells
High iron hunt club, Lewiston
Crooked arrow ranch, presque isle county
Now
Kamp Kill-Basa World Headquarters, hillsdale county near camden


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Our camp is in Iron county and is called Camp alrighty then and our camper is called the Skidmark.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 576659
> Our *camp is in Iron county and is called Camp *alrighty then and our camper is called the Skidmark.


Now wait a minute U of M Fan....your signature says you're a member of the *Soggybottom Boys Deer Camp! * So which is it??


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Wild Thing said:


> Now wait a minute U of M Fan....your signature says you're a member of the *Soggybottom Boys Deer Camp! * So which is it??


We called ourselves soggybottom boys And our camp Camp Alrighty then. The soggybottom boys was back when we hunted out of natural blinds and usually came back wet if we had crap weather. My buddy use to nail a wood carved plaque that said Sunset Ridge at our camp also. I know confusing. Maybe we should change it to Camp too many F’N Names. LOL


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah...the "Soggy Bottom" terminology kind of has a ring of "Wet Britches" to it so that is the first thing I thought of.  Been there .... done that... long before we ever started building Box Blinds.


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

The Bear Paw Lodge in Kalkaska county. My dad was on the cover of the newspaper back in 84 after killing one of the first bears in the area in a very long time.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Healyhardwood said:


> The Bear Paw Lodge in Kalkaska county. My dad was on the cover of the newspaper back in 84 after killing one of the first bears in the area in a very long time.


Great Photo! 3 Generations of Healy's??


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dad and brother just bought ours in March in the Jordan river valley area. No idea what the hunting will be like but excited to see what it brings and it looks ok from initial exploration. Kind of bummed it’s not in the UP but I’ll still be going to our deer camp there for a few days. This is just much easier for our family to get to regularly with work schedules. No name yet but our sign on the wall says “camp quitcherbitchen - if you’re not a happy camper, take a hike.”


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Wild Thing said:


> Great Photo! 3 Generations of Healy's??


Yes sir. My dad Peter, me Daniel, my son Daniel Peter! We dug up the saw in an old lumber camp. Lots of history in our cabin.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Healyhardwood said:


> Yes sir. My dad Peter, me Daniel, my son Daniel Peter! *We dug up the saw in an old lumber camp. *Lots of history in our cabin.


Awesome! Great artwork on that old saw blade. I've got a couple very similar to that one, but much shorter, which I found in the shed down at Camp 94. Had visions of having something painted on one of them but just never got around to it. Yours looks great.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Buck Stop Camp, Central UP. Have killed some deer over the years out of the camp, but this is a better picture of it. Some good times here and in the old camp before.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

UofM, do you pull that camper up there every year?


----------

